# Dogs in Motorhomes



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the law of having dogs in motorhomes. Can they travel in the front or back. Do they have to wear a belt?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nora, as far as I'm aware, the only law regarding dogs in vehicles, is not to leave them unattended in a vehicle without ventilation, and then I think that is one enforced by cruelty issues rather than motoring concerns that you mentioned.
I know some cages are available that fasten securely to floor of M/H, in which to keep your pet,. I've also seen some harness arrangement featured in MMM too.

As for legalities regarding pets travelling in vehicles, perhaps some learned member of the panel may enlighten us all!
Regards M&D


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

Nora.
No laws on dogs in cars or motorhomes  However for your own sake you would want to ensure that if the worst comes to the worst  they are not going to "loose cannons".
Having said that my three travel freethe only travel restraint is that they are not allowed in the cab when driving


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

If you look in the forum on pets you will find a thread on this with various different thoughts.
Andrea.


----------



## 89281 (May 18, 2005)

Has anyone any tips on keeping dogs out of the cab area? We are getting a van conversion with rotating seats and I have an idea that I will put some sort of barrier up. Not anything substantial, just enough for them to get the message but I would welcome ideas on how others have done this.

I am not overly practical  [/quote]


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

*Dogs in motorhomes*

A handily placed leisure chair or table usually does the trick but it can make them :x . Otherwise spouse in back with leads until they get the message


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

You can get wire mesh puppy panels which could probably be used to make a temporary barrier.
In my van conversion, I have travel cages to keep them in the "boot" behind the slidey seat. They are less likely to become a missile in the event of an accident. I then move the cage(s) to the annexe when on site. If you don't need them except in transit they could be collapsed and put under the van.
Andrea.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

we got a halti head collar for Bradley and it comes with a seatbelt attachment, and i assume the harness that you can buy also comes with one. Could be usefull for restraining puppy/dog in the back seats ?


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

If you want to keep dogs out of the cab area, buy one of the wire hangers that hang from the window recess that are used for drying washing, place it folded up across and behind the two cab seats, a dual purpose barrier.
Malc


----------



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

I took the door off one of the bottom cupboards and built a bed inside for "Daisy", she travels in there and is not a potential missile. (A flying 24Kg Basset would not be welcome sight).

brez


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I think its down to whoevers driving. If the dog is, then he must wear a seatbelt. If you are, you have to wear one. I think I would be tempted to get one of those aluminuim extending pole things which u see in the back of estate cars and cage them in. But I don't have a dog so what do I know.


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

The final alternative is to wear the dog(s) as a form of body piercing. One of my three will gladly create the opening to string the rest through, this way if a dog flies through the air you are atttached and it can do you no harm :grommit:


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

nora said:


> Can anyone tell me the law of having dogs in motorhomes. Can they travel in the front or back. Do they have to wear a belt?


Vaguely recall a "sexist" joke sometime ago, punchline was something like

Just as long as your mates don't see you :wink:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

It might seem obvious, but a dog (or any pet for that matter - cat, budgie, python, tiger...) mustn't interfere with the driver's control of the vehicle. I've frequently seen dogs on driver's laps, preventing the driver having proper control, and I've also seen dogs leaping from front to back seats (in a driven car) where the dangers are obvious. If you were the driver, you could then be in a position where you're arguing with a copper that you DID have control, and he's ready to present evidence that you DIDN'T have full control (of the vehicle).

My poor old dog is now long gone, but as a non-'dog owner' I'd say that a dog in a halter (not collar) secured to a seat belt mounting is the safest, both for the dog, the driver, and all the other road users. In fact, I'm sure that I've seen just such a device advertised (mentioned by nukeadmin and M&D). A dog secured by collar alone could break it's neck during an emergency stop. An unsecured dog is a potential missile.

Malc's idea of the double-duty clothes airer is, I think, the best of the 'cab-barriers' but I'd still prefer a harnessed or caged pet.

But I'll no doubt be told that well-behaved pets present no dangers to anyone...

Barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

"Well-behaved pets present no dangers to anyone," Barry and which dog owner is going to admit anyway that their dog has turrets syndrome.


----------



## 89281 (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for the many excellent suggestions.

I think I will investigate the halter idea, I hadn't really considered the risk of them becoming 'missiles' in an accident but now that I do think about it I realise that it could be very dangerous indeed.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Thank you for all the information. I think the Halter is the best idea for me. He is a Red Setter and is as mad as a Hatter. He only comes on days out with us and love to sit like a Lord on the front seat or in between the seats. We always tied him in with his coller but I think that is not safe for him or us. Thank you all Slan. Nora.


----------



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nora,

No laws no. You can get harnesses though, that clip into seat belts if it makes you feel safer when travelling.

We have our puppy travelling with us, and he usually goes to sleep when we are driving.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Jazz travels (usually asleep) on the rear facing bench seat directly behind me. On the very odd occasion when he has tried to venture into the cab area a quick shout of "back" usually works or failing that one of the kids moves him out of harms way.
He does like to sit in the drivers seat when we are parked so if you see a dog with a pink nose driving an elderly Autoquest, we're probably not far away.


----------



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

"pink nose driving an elderly Autoquest"

That could have been me about 9 yrs. ago (On the Whiskey)

(From the Chelsea drugstore!)

brez.


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

If his nose is black and there are two of them its probably us nearby. Although they tend to lie out on top of the dash nowadays.


----------

